# wheezing/gurgling noises after feeding



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, 

My 3 week old baby makes what seem to me to be awful noises after feeding. He is exclusively breastfed.He wheezes like darth vader and gurgles after I take him off the breast, sometimes for up to half an hour. It doesn't seem to greatly bother him but he has been more grissly of late and will often seem unsettled/ cry a bit after a feed. We sit him up (I have done this for half an hour or more at a time and he is still gurgly afterwards) and wind him, he often does a couple of little burps. He also tends to possit liquidy substance after a feed. He doesnt seem to be in any great distress and he is not grunting nor is his abdomen going in and out in a way that would suggest he was struggling for breath. However I am really worried that he is aspirating milk. my neice had an episode where she stopped breathing and so I am acutely aware of this. He has just had a feed and was wheezing again. Now he is upright in sling it seems to have stopped. 
Could this be reflux? He is not off his feeds at all but he does sometimes make a face or two during feeding which I thought may be wind. Is this wheezing/gurlging dangerous? I have been thinking of visiting the gp but DH thinks I am being a neurotic mother (maybe I am!)

Kind regards

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, no I don't think your being neurotic don't worry and yes it would be best to either call your health visitor to see if she can come round and observe this or speak to your gp (but they may not be able to observe the gurgling) its very difficult for me to know without seeing for myself, 

Let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Nichub

we are now pretty sure that the noises were noisy nose breathing, doc has listened to breathing and seems fine.

thanks 
flowers


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

That's great flowers, I'm glad it's nothing to worry about, if your concerned again please post again or pop back to gp 

Nic
Xx


----------

